# Which Watch to take on Deployment?



## Lowdrag005 (Mar 18, 2010)

All,

Heading to the desert, or mountains, not sure which. I have a Kobold SMG-1, a Fortis Spacematic GMT, and a Movado.

I thought I had it all figured out. I had a sport watch (which is actually 1 of 100 in the world) and a Spacematic which I am currently converting to be my Business Casual watch (adding a leather strap with deployable clasp) and a Movado, which is strictly for dress.

Eventually I hope to add a Rolex to the mix, but for now, the question is, "What I wear on deployment?!"

The Kobold is too rare, the Fortis wasn't intended to go on deployment, and the Movado, well, there's just no way.

I do have a Suunto Vector HR which I am not a huge fan of, and an old digital which has stood the test of time, but I feel like it's time to show off my watch collection abroad. I thought I would take this opportunity to ask...

If you had the chance to buy a watch for deployments, what would it be!? It must have GMT hand. Fire Away!


----------



## TimeOnTarget (Feb 11, 2006)

Are you going outside the wire?

Do yourself a favor and buy a G-Shock at the PX.


----------



## Enigma (Mar 10, 2010)

G-Shock or Pathfinder.


----------



## lysanderxiii (Oct 4, 2006)

The one that if it gets lost, stolen or otherwise destroyed, you don't really care.

Goes for going outside or staying inside the wire...


----------



## Ozy (Aug 10, 2009)

lysanderxiii said:


> The one that if it gets lost, stolen or otherwise destroyed, you don't really care.
> 
> Goes for going outside or staying inside the wire...


Yup, wouldnt personally care for wearing anything worth more than $100.usd or so. Fully expecting myself and anything attached to me to get royally beaten.


----------



## Lowdrag005 (Mar 18, 2010)

All very smart answers, and I am leaning towards my suunto, but most of the folks I know take their Omega and Rolex. it makes me miss mine. Id like to take a nice GMT, on 4 deployments so far, never lost a watch.


----------



## manitoujoe (Aug 28, 2007)

Me? I'd wear the one you love.


----------



## nsmike (Jun 21, 2009)

I've used this answer elsewhere but it still applys. Take whats tough, reliable and inexpensive through the Exchange. Today I belive thats G-Shoks and Suunto's, in my day, Seiko divers.


----------



## HappyJack (Mar 31, 2008)

Don't know which desert of mountains you're off to, but bear in mind that Afghanistan is GMT +4:30, which means that means a conventional GMt watch is not much help - you need one that can cope with 30 minute offsets. That means quartz, digital or ana-digital, with 30 min offset capability.

I'd suggest a G-Shock GW-2500 or Omega X-33 - plus an auto (without the GMT hand) for when the battery dies.


----------



## TimeOnTarget (Feb 11, 2006)

I wore a G-Shock MTG 910 to Afcrackistan back in 2003, and I wore a Breitling B1 and Yes Zulu to Iraqistan in 06-07. I am not totally opposed to wearing expensive watches in the zone, but you have to be prepared for the possibility of loss or damage. As a pilot, my watches were subject to the harsh environmental conditions more than the pure abuse that an Infantry soldier faced....

IMHO, being in either of our current theater of operations sucks, so if you get some comfort from you favorite watch, then wear it!!!


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

Kobold all the way.

It's what it was meant for.


----------



## Enigma (Mar 10, 2010)

I found this site the other day:

http://www.specialopswatch.com/?gclid=COTJxL-F9aECFRBsgwod-xE6EA

Anyone here know what these are like?


----------



## hooyah22 (Sep 27, 2009)

If you want a tough watch but don't want to take your Kobold, and don't want a G-shock... I'd highly recommend that you pick up a Marathon. SAR, TSAR, JSAR.. or the Navigators. All great choices. No GMT though, but otherwise perfect


----------



## Crusader (Apr 30, 2005)

My recommendation would be a quartz Traser with tritium vials. 

It is light, it is thin, it glows, it is replaceable.


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

Vote for the Fortis~Rugged enough plus plenty of character to see it through there and back again, cheers! ;-)


----------



## dimitribouras (Jan 19, 2010)

I highly recommend that you take a Casio G-Shock with you. The Casio DW5600E-1V and the DW660-1V are BOTH excellent watches to wear while on deployment. They are both very heavy duty watches and they can take a lot of abuse. The U.S. military and Navy Seals and U.S. Special Forces all use and wear the DW6600-1V. Both of these watches will cost you around $50 Shipped directly from Amazon.com.


----------



## Nalu (Feb 14, 2006)

Dennis Smith said:


> Kobold all the way.
> 
> It's what it was meant for.


Yup.

If you're looking for a reason to get a new watch (and a deployment is as good a one as there is IMO), I'd repeat HJ's point about the odd time zone in A'stan. When there I'd wear two watches: one for local (especially if I was going to a bigger base where a lot of stuff runs on local time), one for home and zulu.

Wore my Precista PRS-14 a lot in A'stan; wore a variety of watches during my latest tour in Iraq. The only GMT I wore was the Ocean7 LM-6 GMT and I don't know if I'd recommend it as it's pretty heavy. If I go back again I'll wear my EZM-1 a lot - love that watch! And the Corvus Bradley - that watch is all business and the hardened case holds up well to hard use.

The other watch I'd like to try is the MkII Paradive. I love the stark simplicity of the Benrus Type I dial and to have that style in a modern watch with improved materials (the acrylic crystal of my Benrus didn't do well in water and the two-part stem is dodgy) is nearing perfection in a milwatch IMO.


----------



## Nalu (Feb 14, 2006)

Forgot to mention that all the TOCs I was in in A'stan used 24H clocks, so if that's the destination a 24H watch would be in the mix. I'd personally go with the Air-Nautic EarlyBird homage (due out within a month), YMMV.


----------



## MJK737 (Apr 29, 2010)

hooyah22 said:


> If you want a tough watch but don't want to take your Kobold, and don't want a G-shock... I'd highly recommend that you pick up a Marathon. SAR, TSAR, JSAR.. or the Navigators. All great choices. No GMT though, but otherwise perfect












This is what I use. It's a simple mod, get em while you can from [email protected]

V/R

MJK


----------



## KLR_Redux (Sep 8, 2009)

I have a reverse LCD Pathfinder (on a 24mm Zulu) that I plan to take overseas. I will likely take one of my autos as well, maybe my Benarus or Orient Revolver but on a Zulu.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I would take the suunto or a g shock.What doyou need the watch to do besides tell time?Do you need the special functions of the suunto?G shocks will be available at most BX or Px .Also Timex watches including Ironmen and one other brand I cannot remember the name of right now.It is surf related.I really like my Uzi protector with tritium capsules on the hour and minute hands and at 12'3'6'and 9.It was only about seventy bucks which is cheap for a tritium watch.


----------



## Crusader (Apr 30, 2005)

I have both a Casio (PAW-1300) and a Timex Ironman 100 lap ... while the Casio has way more functions, the Timex has the better display, and is more practical.


----------



## Willieboy (Dec 10, 2007)

I think one of Casio's solar atomic watches. They're care free.


----------



## Doug507 (Dec 3, 2006)

G-Shock GW-2500B would be a nice choice...


----------



## aksnc30 (Jun 1, 2010)

am not part of the military but imo seems to me the a solar powered digital g-shock <100U$ with radio signal, some water resistance and decent shock protection might cut it...? 
also if you break it you wont want to cry...


----------



## Nalu (Feb 14, 2006)

Radio-controlled watches don't get a signal in either theater. Having said that, there are plenty of accurate sources of time that surround every one of us just about every day, so having a watch that is easy to hack and set is convenient.

I'm perplexed by the number of watch enthusiasts who would take a CBP/beater into combat. We sit on a forum dedicated to watches designed and built to take the toughest abuse and when it comes down to it we advocate - what?! o|

Serious collectors pay large sums of money for watches with military provenance and we've even adopted a term to describe the wear such watches exhibit (_sabi_, or if you prefer the malapropism: _wabi_), yet when one of us asks for ideas on a watch to wear into combat we recommend - what?! :rodekaart

From the OP's post I gathered that he is an enthusiast if not a full-on collector. As a military and dive watch collector who is also in the military, I go down range with a watch (watch_es_, actually :-d) that I intend to put through its paces with the hope that I can bring back a timepiece that has become a memento of my time in theater. If it doesn't make it (and they all have, the only failures being quartz watches), so be it - I'll get it repaired when I get home. I felt, possibly incorrectly, that the OP was looking at the same goal: that he intended to take a substantial, quality watch with him that would be his "combat watch" for as long as he owned it. I also thought LD was looking for a recommendation for a new watch because he now had an 'excuse' to add one and "it's time to show off my watch collection abroad."

Or is it just me?


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

OP! A Rolex should give you excellent service.
Rugged, Stylish, Accurate.
They are designed for heavy use, and still work flawlessly!


----------



## JohnF (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi -

You got a point. Several. :think:

First, a nit to pick: the right and proper term is wabi-sabi (侘寂). The first ideogram means "disapointed, forlorn", the second "still, quiet".

As Wikipedia puts it:

_if an object or expression can bring about, within us, a sense of serene melancholy and a spiritual longing, then that object could be said to be wabi-sabi._

It is a cornerstone of Japanese aesthetics, comparable to western concepts of beauty that are anchored in Greek philosophy. If you want to understand Japanese aesthetics and culture at all, you need to grok wabi-sabi. 

Again, from Wiki:

_The words wabi and __sabi do not translate easily. __Wabi originally referred to the loneliness of living in nature, remote from society; __sabi meant "chill", "lean" or "withered". Around the 14th century these meanings began to change, taking on more positive connotations. __Wabi now connotes rustic simplicity, freshness or quietness, and can be applied to both natural and human-made objects, or understated elegance. It can also refer to quirks and anomalies arising from the process of construction, which add uniqueness and elegance to the object. __Sabi is beauty or serenity that comes with age, when the life of the object and its impermanence are evidenced in its patina and wear, or in any visible repairs.

From an engineering or design point of view, "wabi" may be interpreted as the __imperfect quality of any object, due to inevitable limitations in design and construction/manufacture especially with respect to unpredictable or changing usage conditions; then "sabi" could be interpreted as the aspect of __imperfect reliability, or limited mortality of any object, hence the etymological connection with the Japanese word __sabi, to rust.
_ 
But back to the real story: as a vintage collector, I collect to wear, not to put away someplace and never use. None of my watches are real rarities (well, perhaps yet), and I have been known to wear quartz when it is appropriate (usually when I am late for work due to hangover or lack of sleep, or on the road when I can't be bothered to fuss with a mechanical. I know, I'm a heretic...).

I've contemplated making a watch case of brass, putting several layers of black enamel on it (like the Japanese cameras I used in the 1970s and 1980s), baking it on at each step, and then a coat of clear laquer: used daily, it will gain wabi-sabi deliberately, making each and every case, over time, unique and unreproducible.

It's even a concept in programming: the acceptance that there will be errors and mistakes, that they are unavoidable, that they actually belong there. Anyone who has ever used a Microsoft product can understand that one. 

If I were heading downrange (and no, I've never been in the military, being thoroughly 4F (back problems, very small feet (6/12 EEE) and -9 diopters on my good eye and -13 on the bad one, not all that far from legal blindness, and while the eyes can now be corrected via surgery, it wasn't available when I was yet of an age to even be considered...) it'd be with a watch I want to wear, one that is going to handle serious abuse and one that will become a pure tool. Who cares what the watch costs? At the end of the day, do you want to save it forever (see my PS)?

In that case, I think the Kobold of the OP comes closest. The Fortis is right after that, the Movado stays home. I have an older Fortis 36mm pilot watch that took quite a bit of abuse and ended up in the shop first when my oldest daughter trashed it playing volleyball (she actually knocked the case out of true!).

If anything, taking it downrange, getting that wabi-sabi on it, makes it inestimably more valuable to a true collector. This isn't some pampered collector's item that never saw the light of day or wrist time, it's the real thing. No one can make that happen but reality.

JohnF

PS: wabi-sabi is related to 物の哀れ, mono no aware, which is literally "the pathos of things". See also Virgil: sunt lacrimae rerum et mentem mortalia tangunt, aka "These are tears for events and mortal things (sufferings) touch the soul."

Or Monteserrat:
_Vita brevis breviter in brevi finietur_,_Mors venit velociter quae neminem veretur_,_Omnia mors perimit et nulli miseretur.__Ad mortem festinamus peccare desistamus._ Life is short, and shortly it will end;Death comes quickly and respects no one,Death destroys everything and takes pity on no one.To death we are hastening, let us refrain from sinning. _Ni conversus fueris et sicut puer factus__Et vitam mutaveris in meliores actus,__Intrare non poteris regnum Dei beatus.__Ad mortem festinamus peccare desistamus._ If you do not turn back and become like a child,And change your life for the better,You will not be able to enter, blessed, the Kingdom of God.To death we are hastening, let us refrain from sinning.

PPS: also relevant is 勿体無い, Mottainai, the sense of regret when something is not properly utilized. Boy, is that relevant!


----------



## HercDriver (Jun 19, 2006)

I'd get a Rolex GMT-II (or GMT-IIC), an Omega GMT or a Sinn 757 w/GMT hand. All rugged, reliable, and cool as hell. Seriously, they should all do well over there and be a cool memento as briefly referred to by Nalu.


----------



## CCCP (Jul 1, 2006)

Nalu said:


> As a military and dive watch collector who is also in the military, I go down range with a watch (watch_es_, actually :-d) that I intend to put through its paces with the hope that I can bring back a timepiece that has become a memento of my time in theater. If it doesn't make it (and they all have, the only failures being quartz watches), so be it - I'll get it repaired when I get home.


+1
I think this attitude should be more common among watch collectors: the watches are tools so let's use them, and if they fail they will be repaired... this is especially true of mechanicals that most times can be fixed, even if old and rare.

I also agree the OP seems open to suggestion for quality watches up to his task...


----------



## goneontheroad (Apr 25, 2008)

SMG would look PERFECT over there. it's what the watch would want. there's a lot of perfectly fine watches to wear over there. a solar-G would be awesome. but... why own an SMG-1? 

i think i'd have to go with that one.


----------



## Nalu (Feb 14, 2006)

JohnF said:


> _
> From an engineering or design point of view, "wabi" may be interpreted as the __imperfect quality of any object, due to inevitable limitations in design and construction/manufacture especially with respect to unpredictable or changing usage conditions; then "sabi" could be interpreted as the aspect of __imperfect reliability, or limited mortality of any object, hence the etymological connection with the Japanese word __sabi, to rust._


Hi John, it was this I was trying to bring out in my parenthetic reference to the Japanese terms. In usage in the WIS world, _wabi_ has become the term for the wear that accumulates as a watch is used. Even worse, on a certain British forum the use is now WABI, an acronym for Wear And Break In :roll:

I'm just trying to get folks to understand that _wabi-sabi_ is the term for a handmade (and inherently imperfect) item that has been used and shows signs of that use - the patina acquired through use. If one is going to 'abbreviate' the term to refer specifically to wear, then _sabi_ is more appropriate than _wabi_, especially since there aren't too many watches made in modern times* that show appreciable _wabi_.

*Unless you start to talk about products from some of the smaller shops like Stephan's VDB


----------



## asadtiger (Jun 23, 2008)

guys I dont like the fact that on an international forum where ppl from all nationalities come, we should talk about battle zones as 'theaters' or anything and honestly, it is weird we should even talk about deployments cuz your deployment means deaths / slavery / occupation of my ppl...how do you expect I should feel about all these military posts and all these thanks that ppl get for their military service to U.S. and other allied countries?...I am not being angry or rash...its just that such a thing should be looked into at a forum where ppl come from all nationalities...I request the mods and all decent folks here to stop thanking military services and miltary service men and stop referrring to miltary operations / activities cuz no matter how good you are and what nice intentions you have, some ppl in the opposing camp wont be enjoying it and actually might have lost relatives and family in these 'theaters' and such references politicize such a nice place, which is not meant to be politicized....hope my comments are taken as a reasonable request of a decent and honest friend


----------



## ceascucuc (Feb 25, 2009)

I would recommend this Casio PAG80T-7V on titanium.
Very solid and with useful functions.
And solar on top of that.










@ asadtiger: You are not being serious, are you?


----------



## asadtiger (Jun 23, 2008)

well ofcourse I am being serious!...what does deployment of army mean anyway to Afghanistan or Iraq or anywhere?..lets not get into that...its just that it shudn't be mentioned is my humble opinion as it hurts many ppl's sentiments who live here ..do what ever you want to, its your profession but lets not talk about these things here IMHO.


----------



## Doug507 (Dec 3, 2006)

:roll: You do realize you are on a *military* watch forum, right?


----------



## asadtiger (Jun 23, 2008)

Doug507 said:


> :roll: You do realize you are on a *military* watch forum, right?


I thought I was on a military *watch* forum ..thats my whole point...any member like you can easily see that without taking care we can end up with a mismatch between where the focus is and where it should be


----------



## Doug507 (Dec 3, 2006)

All I'm saying is if you go to the Dive Watch Forum, diving is bound to come up. If diving offends someone, that would be a good forum to avoid.


----------



## CmdrBond (Sep 4, 2009)

Not sure if you've gone yet or which watch you took if you have, but just wanted to say to you and to all servicemen/women to watch your six


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

OP! Are you on a Frontline duty, or in a more protected position?

My thoughts are - if you are frontline, you will be risking your life. To bring your Kobolt is fully OK, Yes, you might scratch it, but so?

I think you understand my logic?


----------



## manitoujoe (Aug 28, 2007)

+1 Janne!


----------



## Strela (Apr 30, 2005)

*asatiger, the OP was asking about a watch.*

he did not mention what country he was going to, or what country he is even from, just that he was going to be be deployed. I don't think he was trying to stir up any political debate about the matter, and we would like to keep it that way.


----------



## T Bone (Feb 18, 2006)

asadtiger said:


> I thought I was on a military *watch* forum ..thats my whole point...any member like you can easily see that without taking care we can end up with a mismatch between where the focus is and where it should be


And yours are the _only_ posts in this thread that I've seen attempt to divert the topic from watches. ;-) Just sayin'...

To Lowdrag005, when I went to Iraq (working construction, non-deployed ;-)) I wore my DOXA GMT. It served well, though the dial is a bit on the busy side. Really do like that watch, and the fact that I wore it daily while living in a CZ has endeared it to me further (and it can adjust to a 30 minute off time zone, as the inner bezel is settable for one of three time zones). I actually did manage to break it while there (o| shouldn't have happened), but Customer Service got it fixed and back to me in just over 2 weeks! Of course I was in an area with regular Courier service, while you probably won't be. BTW, I didn't wear that one while on the job site. I chose long ago to stick with only one watch for working construction, and acquired a Yao (MarkII) modified Seiko SKX-007.

If I were you though, I'd probably go ahead with your Kobold. As long as you are okay with it picking up some wear from the conditions you'll be in, I think it's likely to serve you quite well. Or, could be a great excuse to pick up a Rolex GMT II .


----------



## Joe K. (Sep 9, 2007)

Well, I don't have a preference for one brand or another, in this instance. When I was in service, my watches would always get beat up. So I would say go with what ever you are going to be comfortable with knowing it is going to get banged up. 

And last but not least, thank you for your service |>


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: asatiger, the OP was asking about a watch.*



Strela said:


> he did not mention what country he was going to, or what country he is even from, just that he was going to be be deployed. I don't think he was trying to stir up any political debate about the matter, and we would like to keep it that way.


Absolutely true.
But I just asked if he was going for a frontline or a more protected duty.
I meant no harm or politics!
Sorry if my post came out that way!


----------



## zippofan (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm surprised no one mentioned a Citizen Nighthawk b-)
It is a busy dial but has GMT and solar power.


----------



## johnee (Jan 1, 2009)

Janne said:


> Absolutely true.
> But I just asked if he was going for a frontline or a more protected duty.
> I meant no harm or politics!
> Sorry if my post came out that way!


Strela wasn't referring to your post Janne ;-)



CCCP said:


> +1
> I think this attitude should be more common among watch collectors: the watches are tools so let's use them, and if they fail they will be repaired... this is especially true of mechanicals that most times can be fixed, even if old and rare.
> 
> I also agree the OP seems open to suggestion for quality watches up to his task...


+1 to your +1. I'm going within a year. I really only have one watch, my TSAR (being an engineer, I demand quartz accuracy), and I'll be taking that with.

It's been with me for a while now and suffered much. I intend to engrave it with my life's journey so my grandson will get something meaningful.


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

I say the same to you as to all soldiers in any armed forces worldwide:
Be careful!!

Not wanting to be political in any way, but in my days (late 70's - early 80's) soldiers on all sides felt a kind of Brotherhood. A very beautiful feeling it was, doing the Nijmegen 4-days march and drinking with guys you might try to incapacitate if a conflict broke out. 
(Sweden is neutral and will defend itself against any invader)

I understand now Strela did not mean my post. To the poster in question, do not forget that "Theatre of war" is a normal way of saying, it has nothing to do with a Theatre where plays are played.

Kobolt is very suitable, being a Toolwatch!


----------



## ClarkJ (Jun 17, 2010)

I would get either a seiko kinetic GMT or this orient 
http://www.amazon.com/Orient-CFE040...r_1_5?ie=UTF8&s=watches&qid=1277232245&sr=1-5
Both are legible, inexpensive automatic GMTs that would serve you well.
Best of luck,
Clark


----------



## Selym (Jan 28, 2007)

asadtiger said:


> guys I dont like the fact that on an international forum where ppl from all nationalities come, we should talk about battle zones as 'theaters' or anything and honestly, it is weird we should even talk about deployments cuz your deployment means deaths / slavery / occupation of my ppl...how do you expect I should feel about all these military posts and all these thanks that ppl get for their military service to U.S. and other allied countries?...I am not being angry or rash...its just that such a thing should be looked into at a forum where ppl come from all nationalities...I request the mods and all decent folks here to stop thanking military services and miltary service men and stop referrring to miltary operations / activities cuz no matter how good you are and what nice intentions you have, some ppl in the opposing camp wont be enjoying it and actually might have lost relatives and family in these 'theaters' and such references politicize such a nice place, which is not meant to be politicized....hope my comments are taken as a reasonable request of a decent and honest friend


In this case, the word "theater" means "a region in which active military operations are in progress", not a place where motion pictures are viewed.


----------



## TimeOnTarget (Feb 11, 2006)

asadtiger said:


> guys I dont like the fact that on an international forum where ppl from all nationalities come, we should talk about battle zones as 'theaters' or anything and honestly, it is weird we should even talk about deployments cuz your deployment means deaths / slavery / occupation of my ppl...how do you expect I should feel about all these military posts and all these thanks that ppl get for their military service to U.S. and other allied countries?...I am not being angry or rash...its just that such a thing should be looked into at a forum where ppl come from all nationalities...I request the mods and all decent folks here to stop thanking military services and military service men and stop referring to military operations / activities cuz no matter how good you are and what nice intentions you have, some ppl in the opposing camp wont be enjoying it and actually might have lost relatives and family in these 'theaters' and such references politicize such a nice place, which is not meant to be politicized....hope my comments are taken as a reasonable request of a decent and honest friend


I see that you are from Pakistan therefore, I truly feel for you as you live in a place where these "things" are happening. I actually agree with much of what you are saying. I flew medevac helicopters not too far from your home. But the truth is that restricting what people are allowed to say will not help change the situation. I will not go too far with this as this is a watch forum. And because this is a military watch forum, you can't escape the fact that we are involved in war. I have respected the rules of this forum by not posting pictures of weapons that have no relevance to the story at hand but everyone needs to understand that war is about killing. That is the sad state of humanity at this point in time. I don't like it either.......as long as men hold to their ego based belief systems, they will justify killing each other, and so the wheel keeps turning....peace to all sentient beings.....


----------



## Nalu (Feb 14, 2006)

Janne said:


> OP! Are you on a Frontline duty, or in a more protected position?
> 
> My thoughts are - if you are frontline, you will be risking your life. To bring your Kobolt is fully OK, Yes, you might scratch it, but so?
> 
> I think you understand my logic?


I have to reply as the unstated assumption here is bothering me. Modern warfare is a 360 degree battlefield and _everyone_ is at risk, 24 hours a day. Casualty statistics bear out the fact that certain Combat Service Support (e.g. medical, transportation) specialties have WIA/KIA rates equivalent to some Combat Arms specialties. Doesn't matter if you're flying a helicopter, running on a treadmill, riding in an MRAP or lying in your bunk: flying metal is equally potentially lethal.


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

I am just an "oudated mode"l!
In my days, (30 years ago) frontline duty was more dangerous that the guys in bases behind the actual front.
In that scenario/theater I was trained for, anyway!


----------



## Crusader (Apr 30, 2005)

Janne said:


> I am just an "oudated mode"l!
> In my days, (30 years ago) frontline duty was more dangerous that the guys in bases behind the actual front.
> In that scenario/theater I was trained for, anyway!


Good point. In my own time, more than 800 years ago, the frontline was the frontline, and unless it was broken, the population behind it were reasonably safe ... minus the assassins going after the leaders, of course. :-x

Having said that, this is watch forum is dedicated to military and aviation watches, not a forum to discuss the fascinating and timeless subject of war - after all, timelessness isn't a concept congenial to a watch forum. ;-)


----------



## Minuteman1 (Nov 4, 2008)

TimeOnTarget said:


> I see that you are from Pakistan therefore, I truly feel for you as you live in a place where these "things" are happening. I actually agree with much of what you are saying. I flew medevac helicopters not too far from your home. But the truth is that restricting what people are allowed to say will not help change the situation. I will not go too far with this as this is a watch forum. And because this is a military watch forum, you can't escape the fact that we are involved in war. I have respected the rules of this forum by not posting pictures of weapons that have no relevance to the story at hand but everyone needs to understand that war is about killing. That is the sad state of humanity at this point in time. I don't like it either.......as long as men hold to their ego based belief systems, they will justify killing each other, and so the wheel keeps turning....peace to all sentient beings.....


Amen brother, I couldn't have said better myself. In fact, I give you credit as to how diplomatic you have been.


----------



## NightFox (Jan 28, 2009)

I am actually in Afghanistan right now as I type this. I will put in my 2 cents. I brought my Suunto Core, and I just purchased a Skyhawk becuase of the dual time zone features. First since you will be co-habitating with other people during your deplyment choose a watch that is very comfortable since you will not want it to leave your wrist. Its sad to say but theft is common in the tents/mods/pods/showers. A watch that has a band that dries off well will also be a huge plus. For me NATO straps or any other fabric band tend to get a funky smell after exposed to water multiple times. 
The second most important thing is what if you have a quartz and your battery dies unexpectedly. I havent seen any batteries for sale here on/off base or at any of the BX/PX for watches. I would recomend a self powered watch, solar or kinetic. I brought 5 extra batteries for my Suunto and I have already gone through 3 of them. Sort of sucks to rely on a battery that could go bad at anytime. Not to mention if you needed a watch case opener to swap it out. The 3rd thing is that you will need a robust watch that is durable because it will be exposed to impact. Rocket attacks are frequent, and you will be hitting the ground during the alarm. They can and have happned anytime. So you may have to get down in the middle of a rock road at some point. Choose a watch with a saphire crystal, and a case or band that can be repaired replaced or that can take impact well. Not to mention it is dusty everywhere inside/outside. No where is dust free so that fine dust will eventually dull a watch with a polished finish.


----------



## Silent Speaker (Jan 17, 2009)

NightFox said:


> I am actually in Afghanistan right now as I type this. I will put in my 2 cents. I brought my Suunto Core, and I just purchased a Skyhawk becuase of the dual time zone features. First since you will be co-habitating with other people during your deplyment choose a watch that is very comfortable since you will not want it to leave your wrist. Its sad to say but theft is common in the tents/mods/pods/showers. A watch that has a band that dries off well will also be a huge plus. For me NATO straps or any other fabric band tend to get a funky smell after exposed to water multiple times.
> The second most important thing is what if you have a quartz and your battery dies unexpectedly. I havent seen any batteries for sale here on/off base or at any of the BX/PX for watches. I would recomend a self powered watch, solar or kinetic. I brought 5 extra batteries for my Suunto and I have already gone through 3 of them. Sort of sucks to rely on a battery that could go bad at anytime. Not to mention if you needed a watch case opener to swap it out. The 3rd thing is that you will need a robust watch that is durable because it will be exposed to impact. Rocket attacks are frequent, and you will be hitting the ground during the alarm. They can and have happned anytime. So you may have to get down in the middle of a rock road at some point. Choose a watch with a saphire crystal, and a case or band that can be repaired replaced or that can take impact well. Not to mention it is dusty everywhere inside/outside. No where is dust free so that fine dust will eventually dull a watch with a polished finish.


Wow. A post from someone who's actually 'in the thick of things' 

So, what would you think about a Solar Mudman?


----------



## NightFox (Jan 28, 2009)

Silent Speaker said:


> Wow. A post from someone who's actually 'in the thick of things'
> 
> So, what would you think about a Solar Mudman?


LOL, I wouldn't call it "in the thick of things" but I am at Kandahar and travel to the other FOB's. A mudman would be a very good choice for the $$$. Its all personal preference as well as functionality vs cosmetics. I have sort of adapted my view several times on deployment watches, and every time I change my mind. I use to be a big Traser fan for simplicity and functionality. That is until my 10 year battery died 6 months in use. Finding the right battery and case opener with limited resources can pose a challenge. Then I was all into the G-Shocks. They are readily available, at the PX and are cheap. Not to mention super tough and durable, but they are so clunky feeling and I never liked the feel of the bands, or the look. I thought it would be cool to have ABC functions, so I went Pathfinder. Then I learned that the ABC functions are not accurate enough to rely on, and I usually have other gear that can do that same thing far more accurately. I also didn't like the way the functions were accessed. Not to mention the crystal scratched up just after a few months of use. Then I went to a Suunto Core, and had all of the 8 serial issues, plus horrible battery life, but excellent screens, functions, ABC etc. Its really personal preference. I just wanted to give a few reminders to anyone considering their next deployment watch. What may work for me wont work for others, and vice versa.


----------



## d0wnShifT (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm going to have to second the vote for the Suunto Core. I'm a pilot and travel downrange all the time. I usually wear either my Citizen Skyhawk or Suunto Core. The Core is great for the features that come with an ABC watch. I get a kick out of watching the temp rise in the tent I'm staying in during the middle of the day (off the wrist). I also like the Core for the sunrise/sunset data and dual time zones (I usually keep zulu in the primary with local in the secondary). The storm alarm might be a handy feature if you're traveling to Afghanistan during the summertime as well. Wherever you're heading good luck to you and stay safe. Who knows maybe I'll be the one flying you out there.


----------



## DEP21 (Jun 28, 2010)

Right, sorry about the test. I've just spent ages typing a full reply only for it not to go through! Here's the short answer: the Fortis.

Other alternatives if you're looking for an excuse to get your mitts on a new watch:

Breitling Colt GMT / GMT+
Sinn 856 UTC (choice if on budget)
Sinn 857 UTC
Sinn 757 UTC
Sinn U2 SDR (medium budget, best all-rounder, first choice)
Rolex GMT-Master II / Explorer II (wish list ;o) )

And to mirror other sentiments, if you dont want to spend, the G-Shock default choice...

Take care of yourself out there


----------



## Lone Piper (Jun 20, 2010)

I've been in Baghdad for six months now and am off the FOB nearly every day. Here's a list of watches I brought with me and rotate through wearing:

1) Casio Pathfinder PAW 1300
2) Casio Pathfinder PAW 1500
3) Ti-zilla on 24mm maratec zulu strap
4) Marathon GSAR
5) Suunto Core

I like how the 1300 fits. The hybrid band is very comfortable and love the fact that it is solar. The screen is a little bigger than the 1500 and therefore, easier to read. 

The 1500 is larger overall but with a smaller display screen. the band is not as comfortable as the 1300 but again, it is solar...something we do not have a shortage of here

My Ti-zilla has taken a beating in MRAPs and HMMWVs...and you can't tell. Tough as any watch I've owned. The date window is too small for my taste but the fact that it's solar powered is a huge plus.

The marathon GSAR seems to be my go to watch. Tritium tubes glow great, never have to worry about running out of batteries and the natural rubber band is the most comfortable out of all of them. I own a JSAR but left it back in the states since I thought it would be too large. The GSAR seems to be the perfect size.

I love the Suunto Core and all of its functions. I have the ventilated band, which is extremely comfortable in the desert heat. The best illumination in terms of digital watches...not overly bright but just enough to see the watch. My only gripe about the Suunto is the battery life. Mine lasts about 6 months and unless you pack some extras with you, it is extremely difficult at the smaller bases to find them. In my mind, a solar Suunto would be the perfect combination. 

Bottom line: pick something that is tough, won't die on you, and you are comfortable wearing. I personally like having a mix of digitals and analogs depending on my mood and the mission. All five above have survived nearly 7 months of abuse and are holding up well. 

Hope this helps and stay safe!


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

Why is it that mst of you recommend a Quartz watch/
If the battery runs flat, or ceases to work, the OP (and people in similar conditions) will be without a functioning watch?
A sturdy Automatic will work just as well, if not better!


----------



## Crusader (Apr 30, 2005)

Welcome to the forum, and many thanks for the frontline report, Lone Piper!

(You just up-ranged my PAW-1300, which was last year's holiday watch and will have to double as this year's as well ... ;-)


----------



## Lone Piper (Jun 20, 2010)

Crusader said:


> Welcome to the forum, and many thanks for the frontline report, Lone Piper!
> 
> (You just up-ranged my PAW-1300, which was last year's holiday watch and will have to double as this year's as well ... ;-)


Thanks Crusader. I've been lurking for a while and finally felt like I had something to add. Ti-zilla on my wrist today and just finished 12 hours of helicopter movements all over from Mahmudiyah to Balad and back to good old FOB Falcon!


----------



## Nalu (Feb 14, 2006)

NightFox said:


> Its all personal preference as well as functionality vs cosmetics. I have sort of adapted my view several times on deployment watches, and every time I change my mind. I use to be a big Traser fan for simplicity and functionality. That is until my 10 year battery died 6 months in use. Finding the right battery and case opener with limited resources can pose a challenge. Then I was all into the G-Shocks. They are readily available, at the PX and are cheap. Not to mention super tough and durable, but they are so clunky feeling and I never liked the feel of the bands, or the look. I thought it would be cool to have ABC functions, so I went Pathfinder. Then I learned that the ABC functions are not accurate enough to rely on, and I usually have other gear that can do that same thing far more accurately. I also didn't like the way the functions were accessed. Not to mention the crystal scratched up just after a few months of use. Then I went to a Suunto Core, and had all of the 8 serial issues, plus horrible battery life, but excellent screens, functions, ABC etc. Its really personal preference. I just wanted to give a few reminders to anyone considering their next deployment watch. What may work for me wont work for others, and vice versa.


In my deployments I went through a similar evolution, but ended up going with mostly autos for their reliability and the fact that I really just need a watch to tell me the time of day at a glance and under a variety of conditions. The ones which fell by the wayside: Citizen HyperAqualand (battery), Casio CBP (strap broke), Casio Pro-Trek (battery life too short), Suunto Observer Ti (ABC functions don't work well, spare batteries HTF), etc.

Best watches: Ploprof, DN, PRS-14, LM-1, LM-7, 1000m Pro, etc. IOW modern, replaceable, automatic divers of classic, legible design and which work well on nylon :-!

NF, the smell comes from dead skin building up in the nylon - just scrub the inside of the strap (or stick it in a cargo pocket if you have a decent laundry) and the odor will go away.


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

Colin, no Sinn in your stable?


----------



## Nalu (Feb 14, 2006)

The EZM-2 was a good grab-and-go gym watch, but the EZM-3 and UX weren't as good as other watches on my list (they were all bought during the course of my last deployment and joined me in theater) and the EZM-2 suffers from being quartz. If the battery dies, there isn't even a field-expedient solution available - it's got to go to Germany.

As I've mentioned, I'd take my EZM-1 reissue on a deployment in a minute but sadly it wasn't available during this past one (long story).

LP - I'm pretty sure I have a good FOB Falcon pic somewhere, but won't post it for security reasons.


----------



## caffeinated (Dec 28, 2006)

I've posted about my choices before. I'm deployed to Afghanistan now, out on a little FOB in the Kandahar area. I get off the FOB every once in a while, and the FOB I'm on is considered a "hot" LZ, so the comments about there not really being a front line are accurate.

I brought four watches. Omega Seamaster (2254.50), Fortis Pilot Pro chrono, Marathon GSAR and Pathfinder 1300. I debated whether to bring good watches over here and I decided I didn't want to be without them. One day these watches will belong to my kids, the Omega, Fortis and Marathon anyway. I want them to have something that means more to me than just a piece of jewelry.

Could they get stolen or broken? Sure, here as well as back home. I don't think that should be the deciding issue. There are so many fakes available here that "nice" watches don't stand out. People assume a shiny "rolex" or whatever is just a fake. I never make a point of letting people know my Omega is real, why should I? I also don't leave it lying around. The point about wearing it almost 24/7 is true. My watch almost never comes off and my unworn watches are locked in a small box put away somewhere safe.

I'd bring the Kobold, from the OP's original watches. If not that, then consider a chrono, with the day and the date. It's really hard to keep track of which day of the week it is out here. That's why I brought the Fortis. Although I wear the Omega nearly every day... it's just my favorite.

Also, rubber straps beat nylon out hands down. I wish the Fortis was on rubber instead of nylon. (That's another reason I prefer the Omega, it's on rubber.)

Steve


----------



## Crusader (Apr 30, 2005)

caffeinated said:


> Also, rubber straps beat nylon out hands down. I wish the Fortis was on rubber instead of nylon. (That's another reason I prefer the Omega, it's on rubber.)


Thank you very much for the info, Steve!

May I ask what exacty makes a rubber a superior choice over nylon in terms of a strap? What would you think about a metal bracelet?


----------



## NightFox (Jan 28, 2009)

Nalu said:


> NF, the smell comes from dead skin building up in the nylon - just scrub the inside of the strap (or stick it in a cargo pocket if you have a decent laundry) and the odor will go away.


That is true but just washing your hands exposes the strap to water, it seems like its a magnet for dust when wet. Laundry has about a 3 day turn around and the self serve isnt around the corner. I suppose you could change straps in between washes. I would rather do something else with my time, like post here : ). For me fabric in a deployed enviorment is just not practical, I am not a fan of the soggy wrist feeling. For me rubber is the way to go, it dries instantly, doesnt hold order, cleans easily, is more sanitary, and gives me the same comfort level and conveniences as fabric. Its just personal prefference I suppose, or maybe I havent found the right fabric strap.



Crusader said:


> May I ask what exacty makes a rubber a superior choice over nylon in terms of a strap? What would you think about a metal bracelet?


I sort of started to answer this question above so I hope you dont mind if I chime in and elaborate. I can answer why rubber is superior for me vs metal bracelet when deployed. For me I work with explosives, so I have to remove ring, watches, jewlery etc. A rubber strap can easily be looped around my pants belt loop, rigger belt, IBA, or outside of my pack. Its a convenience thing, and ease of access. I also usually loop it through my wedding band for safe keeping. Of curse I can put a metal banded watch in my pocket, but it becomes a pain to reach for when wearing gloves. It is also a safety issue, a metal band can dig into your wrist if it gets caught on something i.e. jumping in and out of vehicles, off of equipment or a number of other possibilities. I have seen some nasty pictures of watches that have skinned peoples wrist when they got snagged. A rubber strap would probably break or give you a nasty burn, but I cant see it doing the same amount of damage as a metal band. Rubber can be instantly resized for the perfect fit when adding/removing extra layers of clothing or different gloves. A metal band can do the same but not to the same degree as buckle can. I am sure there are other reasons as well but its what I have grown into through experience. It makes small things that much easier and convenient for me. I will take every small conveniecne I can get when deployed.


----------



## caffeinated (Dec 28, 2006)

NightFox said:


> That is true but just washing your hands exposes the strap to water, it seems like its a magnet for dust when wet. Laundry has about a 3 day turn around and the self serve isnt around the corner. I suppose you could change straps in between washes. I would rather do something else with my time, like post here : ). For me fabric in a deployed enviorment is just not practical, I am not a fan of the soggy wrist feeling. For me rubber is the way to go, it dries instantly, doesnt hold order, cleans easily, is more sanitary, and gives me the same comfort level and conveniences as fabric. Its just personal prefference I suppose, or maybe I havent found the right fabric strap.
> 
> I sort of started to answer this question above so I hope you dont mind if I chime in and elaborate. I can answer why rubber is superior for me vs metal bracelet when deployed. For me I work with explosives, so I have to remove ring, watches, jewlery etc. A rubber strap can easily be looped around my pants belt loop, rigger belt, IBA, or outside of my pack. Its a convenience thing, and ease of access. I also usually loop it through my wedding band for safe keeping. Of curse I can put a metal banded watch in my pocket, but it becomes a pain to reach for when wearing gloves. It is also a safety issue, a metal band can dig into your wrist if it gets caught on something i.e. jumping in and out of vehicles, off of equipment or a number of other possibilities. I have seen some nasty pictures of watches that have skinned peoples wrist when they got snagged. A rubber strap would probably break or give you a nasty burn, but I cant see it doing the same amount of damage as a metal band. Rubber can be instantly resized for the perfect fit when adding/removing extra layers of clothing or different gloves. A metal band can do the same but not to the same degree as buckle can. I am sure there are other reasons as well but its what I have grown into through experience. It makes small things that much easier and convenient for me. I will take every small conveniecne I can get when deployed.


Yep. This is hitting it right on the head with nylon straps. The smell doesn't really build up when you can shower regularly. As long as you wear the watch in the shower, which I do. But then you have a wet strap on your wrist. And what bothers me the most about this is, with a fairly heavy watch like the Fortis, the band stretches out and the watch flops around more than I like. Rubber never has this issue. Eventually the holes on nylon straps enlarge and the size changes. No problem if you bring extra straps, but just one more thing to think about that you don't have to think about with rubber.

The issues with the metal band are just as NightFox outlined. I also end up taking my watch off and looping the strap through my belt loop a lot, to save wear and tear. I also loop my wedding ring through the strap when I don't want it on my finger. Not to mention that they just seem a little too shiny and bright for this environment. I left my metal bracelets at home.


----------



## grandeson (Jun 27, 2008)

Lots of valid points here, (ignoring the politically correct debate of course which I wont bother with). I do like the idea of taking something that will indeed make it more nostalgic for years to come. And the rubber strap points are very intelligent, though I've never been a fan of them for whatever reason. That all being said, id recommend a G-shock mtg 9100 withoutt any reservations. I have a couple of watches, some cheap some not so cheap, but t,his g-shock which I have in all black, is my watch I wear every single work day. As an LEO, it serves me perfect for toughness and durability, accuracy and functions, and its all black which benefits me as well. Its atomic And solar, but if you're not near an atomic clock you can set it manually, and a single day of sunlight gives me at least 6 months on a full charge. It has become as much as a part of my uniform as anything else. The only thing else I have to say is this, whatever you choose to take with you, make sure you both come back in one piece, but if something can't, it better be your watch, and that's an order. Best wishes grandeson


----------



## Crusader (Apr 30, 2005)

NightFox said:


> That is true but just washing your hands exposes the strap to water, it seems like its a magnet for dust when wet. Laundry has about a 3 day turn around and the self serve isnt around the corner. I suppose you could change straps in between washes. I would rather do something else with my time, like post here : ). For me fabric in a deployed enviorment is just not practical, I am not a fan of the soggy wrist feeling. For me rubber is the way to go, it dries instantly, doesnt hold order, cleans easily, is more sanitary, and gives me the same comfort level and conveniences as fabric. Its just personal prefference I suppose, or maybe I havent found the right fabric strap.
> 
> I sort of started to answer this question above so I hope you dont mind if I chime in and elaborate. I can answer why rubber is superior for me vs metal bracelet when deployed. For me I work with explosives, so I have to remove ring, watches, jewlery etc. A rubber strap can easily be looped around my pants belt loop, rigger belt, IBA, or outside of my pack. Its a convenience thing, and ease of access. I also usually loop it through my wedding band for safe keeping. Of curse I can put a metal banded watch in my pocket, but it becomes a pain to reach for when wearing gloves. It is also a safety issue, a metal band can dig into your wrist if it gets caught on something i.e. jumping in and out of vehicles, off of equipment or a number of other possibilities. I have seen some nasty pictures of watches that have skinned peoples wrist when they got snagged. A rubber strap would probably break or give you a nasty burn, but I cant see it doing the same amount of damage as a metal band. Rubber can be instantly resized for the perfect fit when adding/removing extra layers of clothing or different gloves. A metal band can do the same but not to the same degree as buckle can. I am sure there are other reasons as well but its what I have grown into through experience. It makes small things that much easier and convenient for me. I will take every small conveniecne I can get when deployed.


Thank you very much for the replies. Very interesting point of view. Personally (though not in a frontline context) I have always felt rubber to be sweaty (a film of sweat builds up immediately between my wrist and the strap), where nylon (mostly Waterborne which incidentally won't stretch when wet) isn't. But of course, rotating straps on watches isn't a problem in a civilian context.


----------



## Nalu (Feb 14, 2006)

Also interesting how people view the same thing! As a diver, I don't mind the feeling of being wet. Even wet and gritty is, bizarrely, 'comfortable' to me. As the son of a guy who ran a tire warehouse (Armstrong, Pirelli) for ages and a diver, I like the smell of rubber. But I don't like how a rubber band holds sweat on the skin in a hot environment, nor how it heats up when exposed to direct sun (ditto for a bracelet, plus the shininess).

I spent 3 months in Farah in the height of summer in temps up to 146F (we had a week-long string of highs over 125F) and never found a wet nylon strap to be a problem for more than a few minutes :-d I wore my PRS-14 on a G10 in A'stan and used two holes the entire time. One for cool/dry and one for hot/wet. My wrist changes size considerably based on activity/temp, so even with rubber I have to make adjustments during the course of a day (another strike against a bracelet).

I hear what NF is saying about laundry turnaround (the @#$% locals at Lagman wouldn't even use soap unless you watched them put the laundry in the machine and it would often come back damp!), but thanks to Eddie I was swimming in Rhinos and G10s during my second deployment. Anyone who broke a strap on their CBP got a Rhino repair if their watch used springbars and an M1A1 strap attachment :-! 

A ladder-style Isofrane (my favorite watch strap of all time) would probably work for me, but I can't see using a rare vintage strap like that in country.


----------



## elliottest (Dec 22, 2009)

This one...pvd, titanium, tritium H3., very light & tough.










TRASER P6507 PRO

http://www.heinnie.com/product.asp?P_ID=5459

If i was going...it would be this or a SOLAR G-SHOCK.....in fact take both.

Good luck out there.


----------



## nsmike (Jun 21, 2009)

It's interesting the people that prefer rubber over cloth because they don't like the wet feeling of dampness. I learned to hate rubber at Ft Benning because sweat would build up under the band and then itch. Fabric might develop an oder but for me it never itched like rubber.


----------



## bmwktmbill (Mar 5, 2009)

Honestly I don't think you guys always see the forest for the trees.

I am deployed as an RN in the USA serving humanity.
I wear this one OTJ. It has been around the world once as a motorcycle travel watch.

http://www.princetonwatches.com/shop/24378.asp

This one went twice around on the handlebars of my dual sport bike.
Nice to know the details of your world sometimes even if you can't change them.
http://www.suunto.com/en/Products/Outdoor_Sports_Instruments/Suunto-Vector/Suunto-Vector-black/
Any idiot can change the battery on this Suunto.

Both watches never gave me any problems.
The swiss army original model is 20+ years old, 3 batteries.

For two years I have used this one for biking and kayaking.
Again no issues, runs strong and very bright lights at night.
It's a great camper.
http://www.mwcwatches.com/shop/prod...d=100&osCsid=e7db71638319d0f36d845c6238f78481

I could lose any one of these and never care.
For easy reading I would never use a digital like the Suunto but I am old school.
And a nurse needs a second hand.
Bill


----------



## Saber7 (Jul 10, 2010)

I am wearing my SNM037 Seiko Diver for now. I am in Iraq, Joint Base Balad to be more specific. Works pretty good. Looks cool to :-d


----------



## Lowdrag005 (Mar 18, 2010)

Wow! This is by far the best thread I have ever started, thanks so much to everyone for all your inputs. I got back about a month ago and ended up taking my Suunto Vector HR, however I left the HR strap at home. Some of you were correct, I was trying to find an execuse to take my Fortis with me, and possibly buy a new watch. I wear my Fortis daily, and wear the Kobold once every two weeks or so. The Kobold is one of 100 (150 if you count the PVD) which is why i dont wear it often, and why I didnt bring that one. I think the next thing Id like to do is find that deployment watch, or a new daily watch to replace my Fortis so I can turn my Fortis into my "deployment watch". That being said I will tell you this, every single day I missed my Kobold! Thanks to everyone who replied, has been there, is currently there, and will eventually go back. Always taking suggestions!

PS. I was looking at an OCEAN7 G1 GMT on a Zulu strap as my new deployment / Motorcycle riding / jeans and tee shirt watch. Fortis for business casual, Movado for suits, and Kobold for very special occasions (as long as Im not in a suit)


----------



## sandya (Nov 30, 2010)

Hi
I am new to this site.
I ran across your thread and was reading it. First thing that came to mind was , "hope this guy got back safe".
And then I see your green light on!!
Thought u r logging in from desert/mountain to check WIS!!!!!!!!
Good to find you back safely mate! Cheers!!


----------



## Mark McK (Aug 18, 2007)

This is one excellent thread! It is great to see that the OP returned safely from deployment. I also want to thank all those that have replied to this post that have served this great country.


----------



## Lowdrag005 (Mar 18, 2010)

All, Great discussion, and I appreciate all of the advice, well wishes, and definately appreciate all of you for your service. I figured out I wanted a Rolex GMT, just wasnt sure which to get, the GMT ceramic, or one I found for an awesome deal. I went with the deal knowing someday Ill have the ceramic. I do have a little buyers remorse, but I think it was the right call for my new deployment watch. Say hello to my "new" 1989 Coke.


----------



## TimeOnTarget (Feb 11, 2006)

Sweet!!

That is exactly like the one I had.


----------



## Crusader (Apr 30, 2005)

A true classic! Enjoy!!

Will you have the bezel insert swapped for a different color?


----------



## Lowdrag005 (Mar 18, 2010)

I thought about it, but the coke grew on me, so no. I do have to get it relumed. No idea what the process is there


----------



## caffeinated (Dec 28, 2006)

Good choice! I've gotten used to showering and sleeping with my Omega on over here. I recommend it, too easy to forget it if you take it off.
Enjoy.


----------



## toxicavenger (May 23, 2009)

Sweet looking coke Rollie. You can get it relume by IWW,Everest Watch Works or Dr.Seiko (Randall Benson).I don't think that is the watch I would use for deployment, but I was a grunt so anything that wasn't cheap and could put up with a bunch of abuse then I didn't wear it at that time. Good luck and keep your head down.


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Gorgeous watch! And stay safe over there.


----------



## tallguy (Feb 14, 2006)

Wow...the watch you "settled for" is my absolute grail! Enjoy her and I get first dibs when you're ready to sell! I think the coke rocks, as it sets it apart from all of those black bezeled dive watches and is much rarer on that model than the pepsi.

BTW, any relume will likely decrease the resale value, so I wouldn't suggest you go that route unless you plan on keeping the watch forever.


----------



## Lowdrag005 (Mar 18, 2010)

Great advice, and your 100% right on the resale. The way I see it is I intend to keep everything I buy forever, but if not, its a wash, as long as I get to use it for what it was intended, for wearing everyday in every condition.


----------



## Lowdrag005 (Mar 18, 2010)

I intend to do the same. Wore it every minute since I put it on my wrist, through showers, runs, and today, day 1 of P90x.


----------



## SEoperator77 (Dec 21, 2010)

I've been to Afghanistan twice now, and wore this watch both deployments:

















It is a Casio Pro-trek PRG-110Y. It is solar powered, reverse negative face, green EL back light, water resistant to 330ft, barometer, thermometer, altimeter, and a compass. Hands down the toughest, most rugged watch I've ever owned.

In a few days, I'll be heading back over there and am planning on taking my Casio as well as my brand new (to me) Omega Speedmaster on a zulu strap.


----------



## river rat (Apr 6, 2008)

I am a little late.Now if you have a job were you stay on the base and in a office bring that Rolex.But if you go out on patrol or do maintenance on vehicles or work in a armory that pretty Rolex will get beat up fast.I used a seiko quartz diver the whole 22 year I served in the Navy I had one watch that was a auto-matic it stopped working after a few days I trashed it.Then got the seiko and it took a beating and kept on ticking still got it today.Do your self a favor and get a beater I guess the G-shock is what the seiko diver was when I was young.When you live with a bunch of military people in one area that watch will get snagged if you get careless some times your are just tired after weeks of no days off I remember putting my wallet on my rack thats what we call a bed in the Navy and a minute later it was gone thieves among friends.And be safe over there I some times wish I was still in.


----------



## johnee (Jan 1, 2009)

river rat said:


> I am a little late.Now if you have a job were you stay on the base and in a office bring that Rolex.But if you go out on patrol or do maintenance on vehicles or work in a armory that pretty Rolex will get beat up fast.I used a seiko quartz diver the whole 22 year I served in the Navy I had one watch that was a auto-matic it stopped working after a few days I trashed it.Then got the seiko and it took a beating and kept on ticking still got it today.Do your self a favor and get a beater I guess the G-shock is what the seiko diver was when I was young.When you live with a bunch of military people in one area that watch will get snagged if you get careless some times your are just tired after weeks of no days off I remember putting my wallet on my rack thats what we call a bed in the Navy and a minute later it was gone thieves among friends.And be safe over there I some times wish I was still in.


I have to agree with that logic. I like the Rolex, but would have concerns it would get beat up, guess it depends on your job.


----------



## Lowdrag005 (Mar 18, 2010)

Love the Omega, nice Casio also. God speed my friend, comeback safe... with both watches!


----------



## SEoperator77 (Dec 21, 2010)

Lowdrag005 said:


> Love the Omega, nice Casio also. God speed my friend, comeback safe... with both watches!


Thankyou sir!


----------



## PH68 (Nov 12, 2010)

Being a Rolex... your "mates" will "want" it.

Basically if the Rolex gets lost/stolen/scratched/beat-up/broken and you can afford to replace it then that's fine.


----------



## Crusader (Apr 30, 2005)

Good point. Immediate replaceability in case of loss, theft damage makes for full enjoyment of a watch, in my experience.


----------



## laabstract (Jan 10, 2011)

I carried a Luminox nightview I got into a vehicle accident which sheered the watch band (Glad I had a rubber band that just broke other wise my wrist would have been done.) and scratched the hell out the watch, but it still keeps on ticking years later.


----------



## Nalu (Feb 14, 2006)

Again I have to say that tool watches are built to take the stresses downrange (and worse), regardless of what your job is. "R" was a LRSU troop who also doubled as my security det when I went outside the wire in Farah and he wore his TT Sub the whole deployment.










And was still wearing it as a cop in Miami last I saw him in 2007.

But by all means, keep them on your wrist 24/7. I love my brothers in arms, but I don't necessarily trust them.

Welcome back LD, glad you're home safe!


----------



## pacifichrono (Feb 11, 2006)

G-Shock + a replacement battery. If you take a "nice" watch that you really like, I think you'll regret it. Sh%t happens!


----------



## goingloud1 (Nov 25, 2010)

This is a GOOD question, and have to admit that I have taken WATCHES with me on ALL my deployments, if you have a desk or office job, then yes take a 'nice' watch that will still take a beating, just remember that every so often you may have to fire a weapon, go to a range. All depends on your job. If it's more physical, then something more sturdy,might do the trick. Suunto, G-shock, Timex. Also if you are working with/around Host Nation or 3rd country nationals, I'd leave the shiny watches at HOME...Especially if everyone is carrying a weapon outside the wire, and you make contact...People get very entrepreneurial during that time.


----------



## Lowdrag005 (Mar 18, 2010)

Not to dig up an old thread, but the question has been answered!! The Rolex is my new everyday watch, the Kobold is my weekend watch, and I put the Fortis on a black NATO strap and will be wearing it on all deployments from here on out. I hate to "beat up" the Fortis because it is a very attractive watch IMHO, but it was the watch that cost the least amount in my collection, and is closest to meeting military specs.


----------



## bjp (Jul 6, 2008)

Lowdrag005 said:


> Not to dig up an old thread, but the question has been answered!! The Rolex is my new everyday watch, the Kobold is my weekend watch, and I put the Fortis on a black NATO strap and will be wearing it on all deployments from here on out. I hate to "beat up" the Fortis because it is a very attractive watch IMHO, but it was the watch that cost the least amount in my collection, and is closest to meeting military specs.


I think it's a fine watch for this purpose. Good WR, sapphire crystal, screwdown crown, reasonable size, legible dial, ..........................

-ben


----------



## DCMonkey (Apr 15, 2011)

Lowdrag005 said:


> ...but most of the folks I know take their Omega and Rolex...


Wow. I love the air force (RAF/USAF).

G-Shock all the way, nothing else outside the wire.


----------



## sierra2kilo (Dec 1, 2008)

asadtiger said:


> guys I dont like the fact that on an international forum where ppl from all nationalities come, we should talk about battle zones as 'theaters'...


Just saw this thread and wanted to add this clarification for posterity:

theater (2) : a place or sphere of enactment of usually significant events or action


----------



## Pilot2 (May 1, 2011)

You should use this an excuse to buy another watch. (Like any of us need one). I second the MKII Blackwater, Paradive, Seafighter or LRRP, or of course the Marathon GSAR or SAR. If you could score a good used Blackwater or GSAR, that's what I would take. Its not Rolex or even Kobold money so your hedging your bets between that and a G-Shock. 

Plus if in harms way, I don't want to go out with a Casio on my wrist. YMMV.


----------

